# ventless washer/dryer



## Manatee (Sep 28, 2015)

I have seen online ads for ventless washer/dryers, but I have never seen one on the hoof.  If anyone has any experience with one I would like to know more about them.

They wash and dry in the same tub and don't have a vent pipe like a regular dryer.


----------

